# Facebook Reptile Group



## mira_kaylee (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello, everyone! Just introducing a new reptile group, when you get a chance feel free to check it out. It is not a classifieds page, it is strictly for showing off your animals and for asking questions, so come introduce yourselves! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/simplyserpentia/


----------

